

Show HN: Onboarded –  User Onboarding as a Service - ObserverEffect
https://www.getonboarded.com/hn

======
ObserverEffect
We built Onboarded to provide user onboarding as a service to developers and
startups. Our goal is to make it much easier and faster to build, measure, and
change user onboarding flows in your app.

We also posted an article about the subject a few days ago:
[https://medium.com/@onboarded/user-
onboarding-4900db2e794d](https://medium.com/@onboarded/user-
onboarding-4900db2e794d)

If you have questions or comments about the product, or are interested in user
onboarding, I'll be here to chat or email us at hello@getonboarded.com; all
feedback is greatly appreciated!!

------
Tech1
On the documentation section, (Ubuntu 14.10 / current Chrome release), the
left hand menu covers ...well, everything almost
[http://i.imgur.com/p6mECEM.png](http://i.imgur.com/p6mECEM.png)

~~~
ObserverEffect
Thanks for this, I will make sure to fix the styles on this asap!

------
iqonik
Not loading for me :( - guess you've been HN'd?

~~~
ObserverEffect
We are getting alot of new traffic right now, but are compensting...is it
better now?

